# Astoria Gloria flow habit



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

I have this peculiar dilemma of 2 grp Gloria having quite low flow on right group -or very slow flow, which can be bettered by wiggling.

I do not get what is the reason...

Here the first: 




After that I did open the group and found nothing. Changed one gasket and put back and thought that problem was over:

video 2: 




But the next day it was the same, this is the latest video of the theme:


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Cana


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

I tightened half round the piston, and that seemed to normalize the flow. Thank you for the interest.


----------

